# Các bước Skincare Innisfree trà xanh đúng cách tại nhà



## vienthammydiva (1/6/22)

*Các bước skincare Innisfree như thế nào thì đúng chuẩn để sở hữu làn da đẹp mịn màng, trắng sáng? Hãy tham khảo ngay những thông tin chia sẻ hữu ích dưới đây để biết cách dùng hiệu quả các loại mỹ phẩm của thương hiệu nổi tiếng này nhé!*
*1. Những điều cần biết về bộ skincare Innisfree trà xanh*
Innisfree vốn không còn là cái tên quá xa lạ trên thị trường mỹ phẩm toàn thế giới. Đây là thương hiệu lâu đời ở Hàn Quốc và nổi tiếng với những sản phẩm được chiết xuất từ thiên nhiên, thành phần lành tính và phù hợp với làn da của người Châu Á. Chính vì thế, rất nhiều người lựa chọn Innisfree để skincare vì muốn sở hữu nước da đẹp.
Hiện nay có rất nhiều chị em lựa chọn bộ skincare Innisfree trà xanh để chăm sóc cho làn da của mình. Trong kit này có 5 sản phẩm: 

Sữa rửa mặt trà xanh Green Tea Foam Cleanser
Toner Green Tea Balancing Skin Ex
Sữa dưỡng Green Tea Balancing Lotion EX
Serum Green Tea Seed 
Kem dưỡng ẩm Green Tea Balancing Cream EX
Mỗi một mỹ phẩm sẽ có công dụng riêng, hỗ trợ lẫn nhau để chăm sóc, nuôi dưỡng làn da hiệu quả. Thứ tự sử dụng các sản phẩm là từ lỏng đến đặc. Tức là cần làm sạch da trước, sau đó cân bằng độ pH, bổ sung sữa dưỡng, tinh chất cô đặc và cuối cùng là khóa ẩm. 



_Bộ skincare Innisfree trà xanh_
Mọi người có thể lựa chọn toàn bộ sản phẩm làm sạch, toner, serum và kem dưỡng của nhà Innisfree để skincare. Hoặc dùng một vài mỹ phẩm tốt nhất thuộc hãng Innisfree và kết hợp với những thương hiệu khác để mang lại hiệu quả cao nhất cho làn da. 
Theo đánh giá của các bác sĩ da liễu, trong bộ skincare Innisfree trà xanh có dòng serum được đánh giá cao nhất. Vì sản phẩm này có khả năng kháng khuẩn, bổ sung các dưỡng chất cô đặc giúp tái tạo, nuôi dưỡng và ngăn ngừa lão hóa cho da rất tốt. Tuy nhiên, sữa rửa mặt của thương hiệu này không phù hợp với da khô, nhạy cảm vì có độ pH > 7, khiến da bị mất ẩm. 
Chính vì thế, các chị em hãy tìm hiểu và lựa chọn kỹ những sản phẩm phù hợp để thực hiện các bước skincare Innisfree hiệu quả nhé!



_Innisfree trà xanh có dòng serum được đánh giá cao nhất_
*2. Các bước skincare Innisfree trà xanh*
Nếu bạn đang băn khoăn không biết nên thực hiện các bước skincare Innisfree như thế nào thì hiệu quả, đúng chuẩn để có được làn da đẹp, thì hãy tham khảo những thông tin dưới đây nhé!
Các bước skincare Innisfree trà xanh: 

Bước 1: Sử dụng sữa rửa mặt Green Tea Foam Cleanser để lấy đi những bụi bẩn, bã nhờn trên da. 
Bước 2: Sử dụng toner Green Tea Balancing Skin Ex chính là công đoạn tiếp theo trong quá trình thực hiện các bước skincare Innisfree.
Bước 3: Thoa một lớp mỏng sữa dưỡng Green Tea Balancing Lotion EX để giúp làm mềm, cấp ẩm nhanh cho da. 
Bước 4: Sau khi vỗ nhẹ cho sữa dưỡng thẩm thấu vào da thì tiếp theo sẽ bôi một lớp serum Green Tea Seed để nuôi dưỡng 2 lớp thượng, trung và hạ bì. 
Bước 5: Khóa ẩm cho da bằng kem dưỡng Green Tea Balancing Cream EX chính là công đoạn cuối cùng trong các bước skincare Innisfree.
Đây chính là các bước skincare Innisfree trà xanh cơ bản cho mọi người. Tuy nhiên, nếu chăm sóc da vào buổi ngày, mọi người nên kết hợp sử dụng thêm Vitamin C và kem chống nắng để giúp bảo vệ da, ngăn ngừa lão hóa, thâm nám. 
Buổi tối, các chị em có nên cấp thêm ẩm cho da bằng cách đắp mặt nạ giấy, đối với da dầu thì hãy sử dụng mask làm từ đất sét khoảng 2 – 3 lần/tuần để se khít lỗ chân lông hiệu quả. 


 
_Các bước skincare Innisfree trà xanh_
*3. Các bước skincare Innisfree có nên dùng cho da dầu, mụn không?*
Theo các bác sĩ da liễu, các sản phẩm của thương hiệu Innisfree mặc dù có thành phần an toàn, lành tính nhưng không phải là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho người có làn da dầu, bị mụn. Bởi vì các loại mỹ phẩm không chứa những hợp chất cần thiết để giúp cải thiện, điều trị mụn, giảm tiết bã nhờn hay se khít lỗ chân lông. 
Da dầu, hỗn hợp thiên dầu hay đang điều trị mụn ẩn, đầu đen, trứng cá nên lựa chọn những sản phẩm làm sạch dịu nhẹ, có độ pH thấp < 6. Tuy nhiên các loại sữa rửa mặt của Innisfree lại có tính khử cao, khiến da khô, mất cân bằng và làm tình trạng mụn trở nên nghiêm trọng, tuyết bã nhờn hoạt động mạnh hơn. 
Không những thế, với khí hậu ở Việt Nam khá nóng, người có làn da dầu thường hay tiết bã nhờn nhiều hơn, việc sử dụng các sản phẩm cấp ẩm cao, thấm lâu của Innisfree sẽ gây bít tắc lỗ chân lông. Trong khi đó, những trường hợp này nên lựa chọn loại kem dưỡng dạng gel có khả năng thẩm thấu nhanh chóng.
Nếu bạn muốn thực hiện các bước skincare Innisfree trà xanh cho da dầu, thì hãy kết hợp sử dụng thêm những sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết hóa học như AHA/BHA để giúp làm sạch sâu, ngăn ngừa mụn và trẻ hóa cho da nhé!



_Các bước skincare Innisfree không nên dùng cho da dầu, mụn_
*Bài viết đã chia sẻ những thông tin hữu ích về các bước skincare Innisfree, hy vọng mọi người sẽ biết được cách chăm sóc hiệu quả để sở hữu nhan sắc rạng rỡ. Nếu bạn muốn được tư vấn về các dịch vụ chăm sóc da chuyên sâu tại Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA thì hãy gọi ngay đến số hotline 1900 2222 nhé!
>>>Xem chi tiết: Các bước Skincare Innisfree trà xanh đúng cách tại nhà*


----------

